# Pee pads



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

Does anyone have a trick to stop puppies from chewing their pee pads? No not chewing. actually eating big chunks out of it. I am afraid she will get sick eating the plastic and that absorbent gel stuff that is in there. Not to mention the expense of throwing away an unused chewed up pad. If I spray that bitter apple or chew stop on it, will that discourage her from using it too? Please help, any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

Don't have any advice for you but I do want to know where the pictures of Jill are?j


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

I have sent them off to LadyMontava to do a signature for me. She did Jack's, now she is going to combine them when she has some free time. I wish I knew how to do that. I know alot about computers but I don't know what program to use. Thanks for asking.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i used to tape them down, on all 4 sides. it helped out a lot.









and keep your dog busy. he should only be near the wee wee pad when he needs to go potty.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

The pee pad company said absolutely not to let them eat the plastic when I called them with the same problem as you have. I had the pads in Catcher's play pen and he was doing what Jill is yet I have them in the laundry room for him and Kallie and he never bothered those. 

If they have an appetite for the pads there isn't much you can do; believe me I tried everything from getting a frame for it to putting bitter this and that on the frame.... he was a maniac for those pads when they were in his playpen. So I just let him pee on the floor of his playpen. It was easy to clean up and at least I didn't have to worry about him consuming something horrible. He never pees in there now. He waits to go in the laundry room.


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

I figured they could be dangerous. The one she chews on is down the hall. Most of the time we are in the living room, but then she will disappear and I will find it chewed up. Even if I taped it, which I can't cause it's on the rug, She still will chew up the middle. I have got to find an answer.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

how old is your puppy?

ok: this is what i would do. 

tape it down (i used duct tape on the carpet), and watch your dog like ALL THE TIME. and then if he goes to go potty, you praise. if he tries to eat it, say "bad dog" and give him something else to chew on. try going on super long walks and playing with him like crazy. you want him tired. and i think that you'd only have to watch him constantly for a few weeks, and if you correct him for EATING the wee wee pad...then he'll definitely learn.









dont be too mean. just say "no" or "uh uh" or "bad dog" and pick him up and go somewhere else. and when he goes potty...go crazy with praise and give a little treat.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

They sell frames for the pads at petsmart and petco. I have heard that these worked wonders for pee pad chewers.







Good luck!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Here are two pad frames at Petsmart.

Pad frame #1

Wee pad frame #2


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maltsmom_@Apr 17 2005, 06:38 PM
> *I figured they could be dangerous.  The one she chews on is down the hall.  Most of the time we are in the living room, but then she will disappear and I will find it chewed  up.  Even if I taped it, which I can't cause it's on the rug, She still will chew up the middle.  I have got to find an answer.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=53495*


[/QUOTE]

Based on the advice JMM (Jackie) gives us, I would think that Jill is much too young to be roaming around by herself. Can you try leashing her to you.... With her being so young, I don't think you should let her out of your sight.....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Apr 17 2005, 07:41 PM
> *Here are two pad frames at Petsmart.
> 
> Pad frame #1
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I got the frame for Catcher and he loved it... I placed the pad in the frame and put it in his play pen and thought I had outsmarted him. Then I heard all this banging around. When I went to see what was going on I found Catcher slinging the pad/frame around the play pen. He would pick it up by the middle of the pad and bang it on the floor of the playpen and pull the material out of the center and try to eat it. I put the bitter goo stuff all over the frame and he started licking it... he liked it!! That's when I finally gave up with putting pads in his playpen!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

awww jill is cuuute

lucy tore up her pad for the 1st time the other day







i think she was jealous cuz there was a baby there that day..


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Apr 17 2005, 07:02 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Based on the advice JMM (Jackie) gives us, I would think that Jill is much too young to be roaming around by herself. Can you try leashing her to you.... With her being so young, I don't think you should let her out of your sight.....
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=53518
[/B][/QUOTE]

Jill came to me housebroken. So I really don't worry about her having an accident. She's just a real chewer. I have given her plenty of things that she can chew on but she still likes those pads. Jack is outdoor housebroken. He rings a bell, so I guess I am pretty lucky in that respect. I just don't want her to get sick.


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Apr 17 2005, 07:06 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got the frame for Catcher and he loved it... I placed the pad in the frame and put it in his play pen and thought I had outsmarted him. Then I heard all this banging around. When I went to see what was going on I found Catcher slinging the pad/frame around the play pen. He would pick it up by the middle of the pad and bang it on the floor of the playpen and pull the material out of the center and try to eat it. I put the bitter goo stuff all over the frame and he started licking it... he liked it!! That's when I finally gave up with putting pads in his playpen!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=53519
[/B][/QUOTE]


Wow! I think I am in trouble!


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maltsmom_@Apr 17 2005, 09:51 AM
> *Does anyone have a trick to stop puppies from chewing their pee pads?  No not chewing. actually eating big chunks out of it.  I am afraid she will get sick eating the plastic and that absorbent gel stuff that is in there.  Not to mention the expense of throwing away an unused chewed up pad.  If I spray that bitter apple or chew stop on it, will that discourage her from using it too?  Please help, any suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I had a problem for a little while with Abby dragging hers around, not chewing it... I got thick masking tape and put it around all edges - that way she couldn't pick up an edge or corner... I only had to do it for about a week and she gave up on it... maybe that will work??


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maltsmom+Apr 17 2005, 09:02 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

Jill came to me housebroken. So I really don't worry about her having an accident. She's just a real chewer. I have given her plenty of things that she can chew on but she still likes those pads. Jack is outdoor housebroken. He rings a bell, so I guess I am pretty lucky in that respect. I just don't want her to get sick.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=53539
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh, I love your avatar.... Jill is soooo cute! 

Even if she is housebroken, puppies are really bad about chewing any and everything... and generally getting in to trouble! If I take my eyes off K & C they will be getting in to something such as dirt from my indoor tree, chewing the rocking chair rocker, chewing my dining room chairs, chewing my area rugs, chewing the skid pad under the rugs..... They are just the worst!! So, I can't let them out of my sight!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi you many not want to take this route cause it is a 39.00 investment.
It will prevent puppy from chewing up wee wee pads as well as keep puppies feet clean.
there are other advantages as well. 
www.wizdog.com

what you do is put the wee wee pad under the grid and they can not get at it.


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

I have looked at the wiz dog. Did you hae any trouble getting your pup to use it?


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Apr 17 2005, 08:35 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I love your avatar.... Jill is soooo cute! 

Even if she is housebroken, puppies are really bad about chewing any and everything... and generally getting in to trouble! If I take my eyes off K & C they will be getting in to something such as dirt from my indoor tree, chewing the rocking chair rocker, chewing my dining room chairs, chewing my area rugs, chewing the skid pad under the rugs..... They are just the worst!! So, I can't let them out of my sight!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=53547
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks, Jill is a pistol alright. Jack only chewed one thing, the corner of a small table. He stopped right away and I turned the table to the wall. That was the end of his chewing. He went to rawhide and stuff. Not Jill, she chews wallpaper and rugs and vinyl flooring. Luckily, those need to be replaced.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maltsmom_@Apr 18 2005, 08:59 AM
> *I have looked at the wiz dog.  Did you hae any trouble getting your pup to use it?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=53665*


[/QUOTE]

Sorry, I just posted this in the other thead... but i have to run out soon. So I will post it here as well. For us it made traning easier with chelsey. It's a good option for us because we go out a lot and we can take it with us to the in- laws or just us the wee wee pads. Chelsey also is trained to go out side as well.


Hi,

At first chelsey did not like the feel of the grid on her paws either. What I did was train her on the wee wee pads first. Command " Go Potty" then reward right after. We use the wee wee pads with grass scent on them. I did that for a few weeks. Make sure they are not missing the wee wee pad first. Then move the wee wee pad in to the Wizdog. I left the grid off for a month. "Go Potty " and treats lots of praise" Then I put the grid on. She just walked a round getting used to it. At first she did not go... then I lifted it up and said "go putty". She went on the pad.. Leave the pad there with the urine scent on it ... Then cover with the grid... Then putt puppy back there later in the day and say "go potty." reward. " don't forget the treat very important step.

Make sure to place the puppy on the wizdog. Say Go potty or what ever command you use. You have to make sure that you are there to watch them at first. If they go of the grid place them back on. An say go "potty again"

Chelsey uses the wizdog with no issues now.. I think she missed once since we got her because she was so busy playing with chester .

We don't even have to tell her sometimes , she will just run up the stairs and go there.

I hope this helps. Rember you must leave a scent under the grid so puppy can smell were to go.

p.s Untill you get them completely trained on the wizdog you can use proline rinse to clean up the pee stains on the paws. I know an other product, but it really does work. I use it too.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

Jill is ADORABLE!! She is so fluffy looking I love it.


----------



## csantana (Mar 12, 2005)

I went home today for lunch to check on Jinx and he had taken the pee pee pad and shreded it to pieces. I couldn't believe it. I have tried tape, weights, you name it. I guess my next step is the wiz dog. He goes great on the pee pee pads and I am so proud of him for that since he is only 10 weeks but, this obsession he has with these pads is driving me crazy.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by csantana_@Apr 18 2005, 01:56 PM
> *I went home today for lunch to check on Jinx and he had taken the pee pee pad and shreded it to pieces.  I couldn't believe it.  I have tried tape, weights, you name it.  I guess my next step is the wiz dog.  He goes great on the pee pee pads and I am so proud of him for that since he is only 10 weeks but, this obsession he has with these pads is driving me crazy.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=53781*


[/QUOTE]

Don't know if this works or not but a breeder I talked to recommended bricks to hold down the pads.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by csantana_@Apr 18 2005, 01:56 PM
> *I went home today for lunch to check on Jinx and he had taken the pee pee pad and shreded it to pieces.  I couldn't believe it.  I have tried tape, weights, you name it.  I guess my next step is the wiz dog.  He goes great on the pee pee pads and I am so proud of him for that since he is only 10 weeks but, this obsession he has with these pads is driving me crazy.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=53781*


[/QUOTE]


Brinkley likes to chew up a wee pad every once in a while when he wakes up in the afternoons and realizes that we are a little late coming home. It is his way of telling me he missed me.







I just clean it up and don't say anything. I can usually make bets on when I will find one chewed up. We have to beat the school bus home.







I think the bus sound wakes him up...if we are not home soon after that...I guarantee I will have a mess when I walk in.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Just make sure the dog potties before you leave and take up the pad. They can hold it for a few hours.


----------

